# Double NAT



## Yassine31 (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème de double NAT avec ma box et mon AirPort Extreme et MobileMe (Accès a mon Mac)

Alors voila, ma box je gérant pas l'UPnP, j'ai du mettre l'AirPort Extreme en mode routeur et mettre son IP en DMZ sur la box, pour que l'UPnP puisse marcher.
Jusqu'à là, c'est OK.

Alors que toutes mes autres applications nécessitant l'UPnP marchent, j'ai que MobileMe avec Accès a mon Mac qui me pose un problème. (voir pièce jointe)

Du coups je n'arrive a a voir le disque dur de mon AirPort Extreme a l'extérieur :/
Et j'ai essayé avec un autre MacBook d'un pote par VNC qui est connecté sur son WIFI où j'ai configuré mon compte MobileMe et résultat des courses, je vois bien son MacBook dans la barre du Finder et lui ne voit pas le mien et mon AirPort Extreme :/

Vous avez pas une idée pour régler ce double NAT ou faire marcher Accès a mon Mac ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

Double NAT: il te faudrait désactiver un des deux DHCP  celui de la borne ou celui de ta box...  il faut en désactiver un ( celui de la box )


----------



## Yassine31 (5 Septembre 2010)

Le truc c'est que j'ai déjà désactivé le DHCP de ma box le premier jour où j'ai eu l'AirPort Extreme et je viens de re vérifier, il est bien désactivé :/


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

et le firewal de ta box... je crois que cela peu entrer en jeu ( mais là j'en suis pas sûr)


----------



## Yassine31 (5 Septembre 2010)

Ha j'ai oublié de précisé pour le firewal aussi ^^
Je l'avais désactivé de manière a ouvrir les ports que sur l'AE et plus sur les deux donc ça vient pas de lui je pense :/


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

c'est bizarre...  pas d'idée pour l'instant sur ce qui peut provoquer ça.  Tu as vérifier ta config réseau sur le mac. Et le firewal du mac ( fait un essai en le désactivant) mais bon c'est pas la solution ça.


----------



## Yassine31 (5 Septembre 2010)

Marche pas malgré la désactivation du firewal du Mac.
De toute façon je pense pas que ça vient du firewal vu que l'AE n'est pas sous le firewal du Mac mais sous le siens.


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

si cela peut aider. http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1626?viewlocale=fr_FR

RQ1: je viens d'essayer chez moi et j'ai le même souci.  

RQ2: Peut-être peux-tu essayer sans la borne airport voir si ça fonctionnne


----------



## Yassine31 (5 Septembre 2010)

J'ai déjà lu tout ce qui est sur le support d'Apple mais sans aucun resultat.
Le truc c'est que si j'essaye sans la borne AirPort Extreme ça ne va pas marcher vu que ma box ne gère pas l'UPnP. :/
J'ai trouvé des ports a ouvrir mais le problème c'est que je ne peux pas ouvrir les ports pour deux machine (l'AE et mon Mac) si je remets la box en dhcp et que je passe l'AE en mode pont


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

OK! A mon avis c'est la box qui bloque...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

un vieux fil qui peu peut-être aider...  http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/retour-vers-mon-mac-livebox-226750-2.html  ( voir page 2 ) un histoire de DNS


----------



## Yassine31 (5 Septembre 2010)

Hum j'ai déjà les DNS d'OpenDNS configurés sur mon AirPort Extreme.
Vraiment bizarre ce problème :/


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

as-tu bien activé le " acces a mon mac " sur la borne airport ? ( sous l'onglet avancé - mobileme)


----------



## Yassine31 (5 Septembre 2010)

Oui ça c'est déjà fait et Accès a mon Mac activé aussi sur le Mac


----------



## Yassine31 (10 Septembre 2010)

Up ? Personne ?


----------

